# WIMAX USB-modem with Yota



## leksey (Nov 28, 2010)

Model Samsung SWC-U200

Tested with FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p5


```
fetch ftp://ftp.ipt.ru/pub/bsam/lvwimax.shar
mv lvwimax.shar /usr/ports/net
cd /usr/ports/net
sh < lvwimax.shar
rm lvwimax.shar
make install -C /usr/ports/net/lvwimax
/etc/rc.d/devd restart
echo 'lvwimax_enable="YES"' >> /etc/rc.conf
echo 'lvwimax_mac_address="00:24:91:35:84:d3"' >> /etc/rc.conf
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/lvwimax start
route change default 10.128.80.1
```

Source (in Russian)


----------



## Mox (Nov 30, 2010)

now in ports 
net/lvwimax


----------

